#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Питание наших животных

## Аньезка

Наверное у многих из вас есть собаки и кошки...

Хотелось бы услышать мнения на тему выбора между сухими и натуральными кормами.

Читаю в интернете - масса разных мнений, мозг вскипел. Не хотелось бы, чтобы животное из-за моего ошибочного выбора заболело и прожило меньше, чем могло бы.....

----------

Иосиф В (28.10.2009)

----------


## Aion

Домашние животные ухудшают карму "хозяина", так что, имхо, без разницы, чем вы им компенсируете свободу...

----------

Homa Brut (30.07.2009)

----------


## Аньезка

> Домашние животные ухудшают карму "хозяина", так что, имхо, без разницы, чем вы им компенсируете свободу...


Чума.  :EEK!:

----------

Tiop (30.07.2009), Михаил Макушев (03.08.2009)

----------


## Aion

> Чума.


Имя которой я, мне, моё... :Cool:

----------

Homa Brut (30.07.2009), Юй Кан (30.07.2009)

----------


## Этэйла

Ань я своих кошек кормлю Роялом,Нутрой....когда просят человеческой еды, даю всякой, но они редко просят "человечью", сыр очень любят)))
А вообще к чему приучишь с детства, то и едят.

----------

Аньезка (30.07.2009), Буль (30.07.2009)

----------


## Поляков

11 лет кормлю кота сухим кормом, последние 6 лет кормом Hills. Ничего вроде, жив и здоров. Да и альтернативы нет: мясо из ближайшего супермаркета кот не ест. =)

----------

Аньезка (30.07.2009)

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Чума.


Чума еще та )))))))))) 

....бывает

----------


## Буль

> Чума.


Опция "игнор" воистину спасает!  :Wink:

----------

Аньезка (30.07.2009)

----------


## Буль

Моя барыня предпочитает брутальный Friskies всяким Sheba или подобным...

----------

Аньезка (30.07.2009)

----------


## Аньезка

Я еще наткнулась на такой вот рейтинг сухих кормов. Кормлю собаку Pro Pac, а у них этот корм значится как "Отличный выбор для живодеров". :-(

Бао, кошка - загляденье!
А мне почему-то казалось, что у Вас собака есть, или была.

----------


## Буль

> Бао, кошка - загляденье!


Спасибо!



> А мне почему-то казалось, что у Вас собака есть, или была.


Да, Вы правы. Был суперпёс - боксёр. Он ждёт меня в бардо или ещё где-то... Я многое ему должен.  :Confused:  И я его найду!  :Kiss: 

Фотографию, если хотите, вставлю завтра.

----------

Аньезка (30.07.2009), Этэйла (30.07.2009)

----------


## Homa Brut

> Домашние животные ухудшают карму "хозяина", так что, имхо, без разницы, чем вы им компенсируете свободу...


Согласен частично. В отношении животных не выведенных человеком - черепах например. Их действительно лишают свободы, забирая из дикой природы особи, сособные к размножению и сокращая, таким образом их популяцию в природе. Это есть очень нехорошо. У самого живет черепаха, но ей уже 9 лет. На природу не выпустишь. Сейчас я бы не завел подобных животных. А вот что касается собак, то это перебор. Большинство породистых собак без человека вообще не выживут. Так что про лишение их свободы - это напрасно.
А по сабжу - ИМХО, постоянно кормить собаку сухими кормами, это все равно что постоянно кормить чипсами человека. Я не против сухих кормов, но они не панацея. Лучше всего чередование натурального корма и сухого. Правда не все собаки после натуральной еды станут есть сухой корм. И это проблемма! Моя псина так вообще отказывалась от сухого корма. Только с голодухи ела, когда видела, что ничего другого ей не перепадет  :Smilie:  А бывают и обратные варианты - после сухого корма собака отказывается есть нормальный супчик.

----------

Марица (30.07.2009)

----------


## Aion

> Большинство породистых собак без человека вообще не выживут. Так что про лишение их свободы - это напрасно.


Я про компенсацию свободы, а не про лишение свободы писал. У самого три кошки жили и доберман-пинчер, которого отравила завистливая соседка, и он большую часть жизни прожил совершенно слепым... :Cool:

----------


## Homa Brut

> Я про компенсацию свободы, а не про лишение свободы писал. У самого три кошки жили и доберман-пинчер, которого отравила завистливая соседка, и он большую часть жизни прожил совершенно слепым...


А какая вообще свобода может быть для добермана-пинчера, которого изначально как породу вывел человек??? :EEK!:  Если бы в природе водились доберманы-пинчеры и люди бы их отлавливали, тогда можно было бы говорить про лишение, ограничение свободы (называйте как вам нравится). А здесь то какая свобода может быть??? От кого?

----------


## Аньезка

> Лучше всего чередование натурального корма и сухого.


Из того что я читала в интернете, чередовать сухой корм с натуралкой - самое вредное, что можно придумать. 

P.S. У меня собака вообще всё ест, даже ягоды.... и какашки.

----------


## Аньезка

> Я про компенсацию свободы, а не про лишение свободы писал. У самого три кошки жили и доберман-пинчер, которого отравила завистливая соседка, и он большую часть жизни прожил совершенно слепым...


У меня тема про другое. 
Можете создать отдельную тему, посвященную проблеме несвободы домашних животных. 
Не надо тут флуд разводить, ок?

----------

Aion (30.07.2009)

----------


## Аньезка

> Да, Вы правы. Был суперпёс - боксёр. Он ждёт меня в бардо или ещё где-то... Я многое ему должен.  И я его найду! 
> 
> Фотографию, если хотите, вставлю завтра.


Бао, я сожалею.  :Frown:  
Не обязательно в бардо (что ему так долго там делать?), а встретиться вы можете и в этой жизни. Иногда они возвращаются.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Да, поставьте фото - посвящу вашему боксеру заслуги, и думаю многие ко мне присоединятся.

----------


## Homa Brut

> Из того что я читала в интернете, чередовать сухой корм с натуралкой - самое вредное, что можно придумать. 
> 
> P.S. У меня собака вообще всё ест, даже ягоды.... и какашки.


Ну мало ли что в интернете пишут. Там еще пишут, что Тибет раньше населяла раса лемурианцев  :Big Grin:  Поменьше читайте всяких "умных" статей по кормлению, побольше присматривайтесь к своему питомцу, состоянию его носа, глаз, ушей, шерсти. Сами увидите что для него полезно а что нет. И все будет окей!  :Wink:

----------

Аньезка (30.07.2009), Буль (30.07.2009), Марица (30.07.2009)

----------


## Поляков

> Из того что я читала в интернете, чередовать сухой корм с натуралкой - самое вредное, что можно придумать.


Все ветеринары с которыми я говорил, придерживались такой точки зрения. 

Вообще, проще всего сходить к хорошему ветеринару, он все расскажет подробно после осмотра животного. По кормлению могут быть всякие противопоказания в зависимости от особенностей конкретного экземпляра.

----------


## Homa Brut

> Все ветеринары с которыми я говорил, придерживались такой точки зрения. 
> 
> Вообще, проще всего сходить к хорошему ветеринару, он все расскажет подробно после осмотра животного. По кормлению могут быть всякие противопоказания в зависимости от особенностей конкретного экземпляра.


Противопоказания... Улыбнуло.  :Smilie:  Поменьше трястись надо над своими домашними питомцами. Знаете почему дворняги практически не болеют? Потому что живут не в тепличных условиях и лопают то что есть! А у породистых изнеженных "мимоз", хоть и кормят их по всей грамотной науке, то ушко приболело, то глазик загноился, то шерстка не блестит! Не надо превращать животное в тепличное растение, не способное существовать без дорогих кормов, витаминов и прочего!

----------

Марица (30.07.2009)

----------


## Homa Brut

Возможно оффтопик, но думаю, тоже все таки немного в тему. 

"Собаки-космонавты"
"Первых кандидатов на полёт в космос набирали в подворотнях. Это были самые обычные, никому ненужные собаки. Институту авиационной медицины требовались собаки, соответствующие установленным стандартам – не тяжелее 6 килограмм и не выше 35 сантиметров. Почему же отдавали предпочтение дворнягам? Всё просто. Дело в том, что медики считали беспородных собак более выносливыми, неприхотливыми животными, быстро привыкающими к персоналу. Однако, всё же, старались выбирать собачек покрасивее, так как им, возможно, придётся красоваться на страницах журналов и газет"

http://www.zoopicture.ru/spacedog/

----------

Марица (30.07.2009)

----------


## Bagira

> Противопоказания... Улыбнуло.  Поменьше трястись надо над своими домашними питомцами. Знаете почему дворняги практически не болеют? Потому что живут не в тепличных условиях и лопают то что есть! А у породистых изнеженных "мимоз", хоть и кормят их по всей грамотной науке, то ушко приболело, то глазик загноился, то шерстка не блестит! Не надо превращать животное в тепличное растение, не способное существовать без дорогих кормов, витаминов и прочего!


Я тоже так думала, но есть породы домашних животных которые выведены специально людьми, там даже ассистируют при спаривании, поэтому преобретая такого питомца надо чётко следовать инструкциям руководителей породы,А беспородные кошки и собаки просты в уходе и выживаемость у них лучше,

----------


## Homa Brut

> Я тоже так думала, но есть породы домашних животных которые выведены специально людьми, там даже ассистируют при спаривании, поэтому преобретая такого питомца надо чётко следовать инструкциям руководителей породы,А беспородные кошки и собаки просты в уходе и выживаемость у них лучше,


Если честно, я вообще не понимаю смысл выведения таких нежизнеспособных пород домашних животных, которые даже спариваться самостоятельно не могут. ИМХО, животных уже изначально обрекают на страдания. Иначе как издевательством над животними и и матушкой-природой я лично это вообще назвать не могу. Ну коли вы уж решились завести себе такое животное, что ж тогда да - кормите его витаминами, бегайте за ним с пипеткой что б капать в ушко, глазик, надевайте на прогулку жилетку и налапники. Мне таких собак  просто жалко. Какой жестокий разум родил их к жизни и зачем?

----------


## Bagira

[QUOTE=Homa Brut;279170]Если честно, я вообще не понимаю смысл выведения таких нежизнеспособных пород домашних животных, которые даже спариваться самостоятельно не могут. ИМХО, животных уже изначально обрекают на страдания. Иначе как издевательством над животними и и матушкой-природой я лично это вообще назвать не могу. Ну коли вы уж решились завести себе такое животное, что ж тогда да - кормите его витаминами, бегайте за ним с пипеткой что б капать в ушко, глазик, надевайте на прогулку жилетку и налапники. Мне таких собак  просто жалко. Какой жестокий разум родил их к жизни и зачем?[/QUOTE
....................................................................................................................


Это отражение жизни, хочется разнообразия и проще принять  факт существования таких существ и то ,что без заботы людей им не выжить, есть собачки не помню породы, но у них такой прикус и строение челюсти, что захват большого кусочка пищи проблематичен, такие животные становятся особенно зависимы от людей. В реальной жизни примеров много и среди людей, многие хотят быть стройнее, красивее ,с лучшими формами не засчёт естественных усилий : правильный образ жизни, а искусственным путём. Мне казалось мужчины  позитивно относятся к разнообразию  :Cool:

----------


## Homa Brut

[QUOTE=Bagira;279174]


> Это отражение жизни, хочется разнообразия и проще принять  факт существования таких существ и то ,что без заботы людей им не выжить, есть собачки не помню породы, но у них такой прикус и строение челюсти, что захват большого кусочка пищи проблематичен, такие животные становятся особенно зависимы от людей. В реальной жизни примеров мого и среди людей, многие хотят быть стройнее, красивее ,с лучшими формами не засчёт естественных усилий : правильный образ жизни, а искусственным путём. Мне казалось мужчины  позитивно относятся к разнообразию


Мне кажется, дело тут не в разнообразии, а в моде, престиже. Хочется иметь дорогую, необычную эксклюзивную породу, которой мало у кого есть, которая подчеркивает статус ее хозяина. Своеобразный предмет интерьера. И вот ради удовлетворения этих вообщем то совершенно далеких от любви к животных потребностей и выводятся такие породы. Если вы по настоящему любите животных, вы никогда не будете гоняться за породой.

----------

Марица (30.07.2009)

----------


## Буль

> Знаете почему дворняги практически не болеют?


 :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

Приезжайте на нашу местную помойку - увидите как они "практически не болеют"...  :Confused:

----------

Tiop (30.07.2009), Поляков (30.07.2009)

----------


## Буль

> Почему же отдавали предпочтение дворнягам? Всё просто. Дело в том, что медики считали беспородных собак более выносливыми, неприхотливыми животными, быстро привыкающими к персоналу.


Дворняги более выносливы и здоровы не потому что они лучше питаются, а потому что их дрейф генов сбивает аллели, в том числе и патогенные.

----------

Tiop (30.07.2009)

----------


## Homa Brut

> Приезжайте на нашу местную помойку - увидите как они "практически не болеют"...


А то у нас своих помоек нет :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  Уверяю вас, какой нибудь изнеженный спаниель издох бы на этой помойке через день после своего там появления. А эти псины годами живут, даже с отмороженными лапами. Без тепла, дорогих кормов, витаминов и глазных капель.

----------

Марица (30.07.2009)

----------


## Буль

> Если вы по настоящему любите животных, вы никогда не будете гоняться за породой.


Вот тебе раз!  :Confused: 

Существует много пород, выведенных с какой-либо определённой целью, например охрана или охота. Что же получается: если мне нужна собака определённой породы для определённых действий - я не люблю животных что ли?  :Confused:

----------


## Homa Brut

> Дворняги более выносливы и здоровы не потому что они лучше питаются, а потому что их дрейф генов сбивает аллели, в том числе и патогенные.


Я как раз и говорю, что они не "лучше питаются". А то чем они питаются лучше не видеть. При этом их здоровье и физическая форма в лучшем состоянии чем у эдакой тепличной комнатной собачки-мимозы.  А про гены и аллели не надо ля ля  :Wink:  Бродячих овчарок видели когда нибудь? У нас во дворе на помойке обитается чистокровный немец. Со щенка вырос на улице, не избалованный кормами и витаминами. Прекрасно себя чувствует. Можно и дворнягу привести домой и так избаловать, что она потом и на улице то жить не сможет. А вы про аллели тут пули отливаете  :Big Grin:

----------


## Homa Brut

> Вот тебе раз! 
> 
> Существует много пород, выведенных с какой-либо определённой целью, например охрана или охота. Что же получается: если мне нужна собака определённой породы для определённых действий - я не люблю животных что ли?


А я не про такие породы пишу. Читайте внимательней! Восточки, немцы и прочие служебные породы сами прекрасно совокупляются и в налапниках не ходят.

----------


## Буль

> У нас во дворе на помойке обитается чистокровный немец. Со щенка вырос на улице, не избалованный кормами и витаминами. Прекрасно себя чувствует.


То, что он "прекрасно себя чувствует" не говорит о том, что у него нет породных заболеваний. Крипторхизма, например  :Wink:

----------


## Homa Brut

> Что же получается: если мне нужна собака определённой породы для определённых действий - я не люблю животных что ли?


А вы, извиняюсь, охотник? Или работник охранного агентства? Если да, то я согласен, что у вас действительно потребность иметь собак именно указанных пород и ваша любовь к собакам должна выливаться в приобретение сугубо породистой собаки для этих целей.

----------


## Homa Brut

> То, что он "прекрасно себя чувствует" не говорит о том, что у него нет породных заболеваний. Крипторхизма, например


Судя по тому что он переодически вытворяет с представительницами противоположного пола в нашем дворе, вы зря беспокоитесь о его судьбе  :Cool:

----------


## ullu

> А здесь то какая свобода может быть??? От кого?


От человека.

----------


## Homa Brut

> От человека.


Видите, тут же уже сказали о таких нежизнеспособных породах которые даже совокупляться самостоятельно без помощи человека не могут. Дай им полную свободу от человека и они перемрут через день после такой свободы. Свободу от жизни они получат, а не от человека.

----------


## Этэйла

> Из того что я читала в интернете, чередовать сухой корм с натуралкой - самое вредное, что можно придумать.


У меня когда кошка окотится и кормит, попробуй не дай ей человечей еды, она так будет за тобой ходить и ругаться, что типо ты че совсем не понимаешь?)))

----------


## Аньезка

Раз уж вы тут спорите...
Собаки всегда стремятся жить рядом с людьми. Даже уличные все время куда-то прибиваются, будь то автостоянки, переходы в метро, ларьки. На даче к нам тоже регулярно захаживает дикий пес, мы и еще несколько соседей его опекаем. Не знаю насчет кошек, но собаки вовсе не стремятся к независимости. Им нужны и еда, и внимание, и ласка, и общение. Вот зайчики, белочки, лисы, лоси - да, они спокойно живут в своих сообществах, а собаки все время были рядом с людьми.

----------

Tiop (30.07.2009), Этэйла (31.07.2009)

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

Я за натуральное питание. 
Всякого рода заявления, что так называемые "специальные" корма для кошек и собак полезнее, сбалансировнанее и т.п. натурального питания - обычная рекламная уловка производителей этих кормов.  Это очень хороший бизнес.
Заявление некоторых владельцев собак/кошек, что вот у них живность на сухих кормах живет и здравствует, слышу часто. Но как человек с ветеринарным образованием (хоть и незаконченным - ушла с 4 курса вет. института), прекрасно понимаю, что благополучие этих животных не благодаря, а вопреки кормлению сухими кормами.

Чтобы понять какое питание лучше, предлагаю эксперимент - месяц посидеть на собачьем корме самим владельцам..... Или, если собачий корм вас смущает, на дошираке и др. продуктах "быстрого" приготовления - полная аналогия. Нравится? Умереть не умрете, как и ваши животные, сидящие на "специальных" кормах. А вот вопрос какое питание полезнее сразу отпадет.

----------

Homa Brut (31.07.2009), Марица (30.07.2009)

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Собаки всегда стремятся жить рядом с людьми. Даже уличные все время куда-то прибиваются, будь то автостоянки, переходы в метро, ларьки. На даче к нам тоже регулярно захаживает дикий пес, мы и еще несколько соседей его опекаем. Не знаю насчет кошек, но собаки вовсе не стремятся к независимости. Им нужны и еда, и внимание, и ласка, и общение.


Это точно. Наблюдаю за бездомными собаками - им даже в большей степени общение и ласка людей нужна, чем подачки еды.

----------

Аньезка (31.07.2009)

----------


## Bagira

Мои знакомые своих породистых фокс терьеров кормят строго по инструкции ,каши с овощами на мясом на бульёне  ,сухого корма не дают, со стола стараются не комить ,т.к. на запрещённые продукты нарушаются обменные процессы...

----------


## Tiop

> Вот зайчики, белочки, лисы, лоси - да, они спокойно живут в своих сообществах, а собаки все время были рядом с людьми.


Если не вспоминать, что собака это в принципе великолепное творение рук человеческих...

----------


## Аньезка

*Кунзанг Янгдзом*, как можно сравнивать корма, наполненные витаминами и минералами, с дошираком, в котором ничего полезного нет?

----------

andykh (31.07.2009)

----------


## Буль

> Я за натуральное питание. 
> Всякого рода заявления, что так называемые "специальные" корма для кошек и собак полезнее, сбалансировнанее и т.п. натурального питания - обычная рекламная уловка производителей этих кормов.


Хотелось бы спросить Вас как человека с ветеринарным образованием: натуральное питание собаки - оно из чего состоит?

----------

andykh (31.07.2009), Tiop (31.07.2009)

----------


## Tiop

Уважаемая Кунзанг Янгдзом, но как же быть с тем фактом, что хорошие корма (Royal Canin, Purina) используют и предпочитают другим профессиональные кинологи, готовящие лучших породистых собак, выигрывающих престижные премии, для получения которых у животных действительно должно быть превосходное здоровье и адаптационные характеристики?

Корма не обязательно сухие, есть и консервы.

----------


## Homa Brut

Любопытная статейка о том, что на самом деле содержится в кормах для животных 
http://www.cats-dogs-ukraine.com/korma/petfood2.htm

----------

Кунзанг Янгдзом (31.07.2009), Марица (01.08.2009)

----------


## Aion

> А какая вообще свобода может быть для добермана-пинчера, которого изначально как породу вывел человек??? Если бы в природе водились доберманы-пинчеры и люди бы их отлавливали, тогда можно было бы говорить про лишение, ограничение свободы (называйте как вам нравится). А здесь то какая свобода может быть??? От кого?


Дело в том, что никакого добермана-пинчера вне индивидуальной психики нет (пратитьясамутпада называеццо)... :Cool:

----------


## Homa Brut

> Дело в том, что никакого добермана-пинчера вне индивидуальной психики нет (пратитьясамутпада называеццо)...


Как и кормов для него  :Cool:

----------


## Aion

> Как и кормов для него


У нас с Вами - да, но кто-то всё кормит и кормит...

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> *Кунзанг Янгдзом*, как можно сравнивать корма, наполненные витаминами и минералами, с дошираком, в котором ничего полезного нет?


 Встречный вопрос - как можно сравнивать свежие овощи, фрукты, свежее мясо, молочные продукты с консервированными и сухими кормами "наполненными" синтетическими витаминами и минералами в форме неорганических солей и оксидов (именно такие "минералы" добавляют в корма - они усваиваются на 0,00000....0001%  :Stick Out Tongue:  )? В рекламе "дошираков" пишут что они тоже с витаминами и минералами  :Big Grin: 




> Хотелось бы спросить Вас как человека с ветеринарным образованием: натуральное питание собаки - оно из чего состоит?


Мясо - говядина сырая и вареная, рыба - вареная (любая, кости выбрать) и сырая (только морская!!!! ее перемалывают вместе с костями и дают в виде фарша), вареная курятина.

По поводу костей. Можно изредка давать *сырые* кости. Категорически запрещено давать трубчатые кости, в том числе трубчатые кости птицы!!!! Острые осколки трубчатых костей могут вызвать прободение желудка, кишечника. На кафедру хирургии нам таких пациентов часто привозили.

Молочные продукты - творог, кефир, молоко (если собака переносит)

Яйца куриные - вареные и сырые

Овощи сырые - тертая морковь, капуста, свекла (немного) - добавить растительное масло и смешать с мясом. Если собака ест помидоры, огурцы и т.п. - нет проблем, можно давать. Вареные овощи тоже хороши. 
Вареный картофель усваивается у собак плохо, поэтому давать его не стоит

Фрукты и ягоды - любые, по желанию собаки. Моя собака с удовольствием ела сливы и малину. Наши дворовые дворняги, которых опекает весь наш дом, с удовольствием едят черную смородину.

Злаки и крупы. Каши - рисовая, овсяная - их варят с мясом. Гречку собаки, как правило не любят. Хлеб можно давать.

Соотношение растительной и животной пищи -примерно 50/50. Кстати, и в природе у большинства представителей семейства псовых такой рацион.  Помните басню о лисе и винограде, так это не выдумка, лисы в природе с удовольствием поедают фрукты.

Нельзя собакам давать колбасы, копчености, продукты с острыми специями. Нельзя давать жирную и соленую пищу.

По поводу утверждения, что "еда с нашего стола не полезна нашим питомцам". Так это, друзья мои, зависит чем вы сами питаетесь. Если у вас на столе преобладают продукты которые не полезны собакам - много жареного, жирного,  острого, то конечно собакам давать это нельзя. Но вот у нас в семье принят рацион довольно диетический, поэтому я своей собаке часто давала продукты с нашего стола. Мой пес обожал свекольные и морковные котлеты, паровые мясные котлетки, вегетарианские супы и т.п.

Кормить собак лучше 2 раза в день






> Уважаемая Кунзанг Янгдзом, но как же быть с тем фактом, что хорошие корма (Royal Canin, Purina) используют и предпочитают другим профессиональные кинологи, готовящие лучших породистых собак, выигрывающих престижные премии, для получения которых у животных действительно должно быть превосходное здоровье и адаптационные характеристики?.


Т.е. корма Royal Canin, Purina Вы считаете хорошими?  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Реклама - великая вещь!!!!

По поводу чемпионов, выращенных якобы на специальных кормах. Опять же повторяю - реклама великая вещь!!! Как можно людям мозги запудрить! Советую пересмотреть фильм "Форест Гамп" - помните эпизод с рекламой тенисных ракеток? Что плохого если сказать, что играешь ракеткой фирмы №, если за это дают 25 тыс. долларов?  :Wink: . Вот так рождаются "факты" профессиональных кинологов.




> Корма не обязательно сухие, есть и консервы


 Вот именно,  *К О Н С Е Р В Ы*.  Этим все сказано  :Smilie: 

Вообще интересная ситуация с кормами для животных. Очень часто владельцы животных сначала доказывают, что "специальные" корма это очень хорошо и полезно для их питомцев, но в ходе дальнейшей беседы практически все признаются, что на самом деле им  *проще* кормить своих любимцев консервами и сухими кормами, потому, что тереть морковку, варить каши и т.п. им *некогда* (на самом деле просто лень). Вот такие дела  :Wink: .

----------

Марица (01.08.2009)

----------


## Tiop

> Т.е. корма Royal Canin, Purina Вы считаете хорошими?  Реклама - великая вещь!!!!
> 
> По поводу чемпионов, выращенных якобы на специальных кормах. Опять же повторяю - реклама великая вещь!!! Как можно людям мозги запудрить! Советую пересмотреть фильм "Форест Гамп" - помните эпизод с рекламой тенисных ракеток? Что плохого если сказать, что играешь ракеткой фирмы №, если за это дают 25 тыс. долларов? . Вот так рождаются "факты" профессиональных кинологов.


"_Мне сказал эксперт, и теперь я знаю_"...

Дело в том, что это не реклама, а ветеринары посоветовали нам эти корма. Эти производители производят помимо кормов типичного рациона также специальные лекарственные корма для больных собак, нам прописали лекарственные корма Royal Canin, и в целом эту марку как высококачественную по сравнению с другими. Кстати, никогда, кажется, не видел рекламы Royal Canin, а Purina пару раз всего. Есть предположение, что эти производители не нуждаются в рекламе. 




> Вот именно,  *К О Н С Е Р В Ы*.  Этим все сказано 
> 
> Вообще интересная ситуация с кормами для животных. Очень часто владельцы животных сначала доказывают, что "специальные" корма это очень хорошо и полезно для их питомцев, но в ходе дальнейшей беседы практически все признаются, что на самом деле им  *проще* кормить своих любимцев консервами и сухими кормами, потому, что тереть морковку, варить каши и т.п. им *некогда* (на самом деле просто лень). Вот такие дела .


У нас соображения о переходе на специальные корма родились в связи с тем, что, по данным специалистов, в специальном корме содержатся все питательные вещества, которые необходимы животному.

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> "_Мне сказал эксперт, и теперь я знаю_"...
> 
> Дело в том, что это не реклама, а ветеринары посоветовали нам эти корма. Эти производители производят помимо кормов типичного рациона также специальные лекарственные корма для больных собак, нам прописали лекарственные корма Royal Canin, и в целом эту марку как высококачественную по сравнению с другими. Кстати, никогда, кажется, не видел рекламы Royal Canin, а Purina пару раз всего. Есть предположение, что эти производители не нуждаются в рекламе.


Реклама это не только рекламные плакаты и ролики по каналам ТВ. Очень большие средства  производители кормов для животных тратят на"работу" с ветврачами, кинологами, что бы те рекомендовали эти корма.  Методы этой "работы" очень четко отработаны и мне хорошо известны.  Так что не удивительно, что вам ветврач посоветовал именно эти корма как высококачественные и абсолютно необходимые для Вашей собаки.




> У нас соображения о переходе на специальные корма родились в связи с тем, что, по данным специалистов, в специальном корме содержатся все питательные вещества, которые необходимы животному.


Можно поздравить маркетинговую службу производителя этого собачьего корма с успешно проделанной работой!!!!  :Cool:

----------

Homa Brut (01.08.2009), Буль (01.08.2009), Марица (01.08.2009), Спокойный (04.08.2009)

----------


## sergey

> Каши - рисовая, овсяная - их варят с мясом. Гречку собаки, как правило не любят.


Кунзанг Янгдзом, а насчет ячки (ячневой крупы) что вы скажете?

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Кунзанг Янгдзом, а насчет ячки (ячневой крупы) что вы скажете?


Я своей собаке кашу из ячневой крупы никогда не давала (просто сама ее никогда не ем).   Но в принципе давать изредка можно, хоть и считается ,что она трудно усваивается собаками.  У некоторых собак эта каша вызывает проблемы с  пищеварением (но это бывает не часто)

----------

sergey (01.08.2009)

----------


## Буль

> Мясо - говядина сырая и вареная, рыба - вареная (любая, кости выбрать) и сырая (только морская!!!! ее перемалывают вместе с костями и дают в виде фарша), вареная курятина.


Вот это всё "варёное" и "без костей" - это натуральное питание собаки? Если можно, то разъясните это поподробнее, с акцентом на натуральность, чтобы я это понял.

----------


## Homa Brut

> "_Мне сказал эксперт, и теперь я знаю_"...
> 
> Дело в том, что это не реклама, а ветеринары посоветовали нам эти корма.


Улыбнуло!  :Big Grin:  Тиоп, такое впечатление, что вы только вчера на свет родились!Видимо Тиоп не в курсе, как врачи людские и "зверинные" советуют пациентам те или иные лекарства, препараты, корма, относительно которых у них есть договоренность (оплаченная!) с представителями фирм, торгующих этими препаратами. В зависимости от того с какой фирмой завязан такой врач, ветеренар, вам и будут втюхивать тот препарат, корм, который данный врач, ветеренар подвязался продвигать.

----------

Марица (02.08.2009)

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Вот это всё "варёное" и "без костей" - это натуральное питание собаки? Если можно, то разъясните это поподробнее, с акцентом на натуральность, чтобы я это понял.


Почему "вареное"? Читайте внимательно - *сырое* в первую очередь. Но есть несколько важных моментов. Речную рыбу можно давать только после тепловой обработки - потому, что вся речная рыба поражена гельминтами. Рыбу морскую (треску, пикшу и т.п) можно давать в виде сырого фарша перемолотого с костями. Мясо птицы тоже как правило подвергают тепловой обработки из-за опасности сальмонелеза (особенно мясо водоплавающей птицы). 
По поводу костей. Кости рыбы острые - это понятно, поэтому их либо выбирать либо перемалывать. Далее, обратите внимание,  кости усваиваются *только в сыром виде*, вареные не усваиваются совсем. И еще раз повторю ни в коем случае *нельзя давать трубчатые кости, в том числе трубчатые кости птицы* - очень острые осколки.  Кости сырые, так называемые "сахарные" можно изредка давать. Это больше забава для вашего питомца, но никак не основная еда. Большое количество костей может привести к засорению ЖКТ,  включая, такие грозные осложнения как непроходимость кишечника и т.п. В вет клинике мы таких пациентов много видели.
 Кстати, еще один момент, по поводу картофеля. Вареный давать бесполезно - он не усваивается. А вот сырой картофель можно давать. Понемногу.  Зимой это хороший источник витамина С.  Только обратите внимание - картофель должен быть белый, позеленевший картофель вызовет сильное отравление.

Как готовить каши. Овсянку можно не варить, а просто залить бульоном, кефиром, молоком (если собака его переносит) и дать разбухнуть в теч. 15-20 минут. Остальные каши варят.

----------

Марица (02.08.2009), Этэйла (01.08.2009)

----------


## Буль

> Как готовить каши. Овсянку можно не варить, а просто залить бульоном, кефиром, молоком (если собака его переносит) и дать разбухнуть в теч. 15-20 минут. Остальные каши варят.


Уважаемая Кунзанг Янгдзом!

Я Вас спрашивал что Вы понимаете под термином "натуральное питание собаки", а Вы мне пишете как варить каши! Разве это натуральное собачье питание?

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Уважаемая Кунзанг Янгдзом!
> 
> Я Вас спрашивал что Вы понимаете под термином "натуральное питание собаки", а Вы мне пишете как варить каши! Разве это натуральное собачье питание?


Пишу не только для Вас, а для всех кому интересно. 
Под термином натуральное питание собаки я понимаю тот рацион который уже привела в предыдущем сообщении: http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...8&postcount=50
 Играть же с Вами в терминологические игры, которые так популярны на этом форуме, я не собираюсь.  :Cool:

----------


## Tiop

> Реклама это не только рекламные плакаты и ролики по каналам ТВ. Очень большие средства  производители кормов для животных тратят на"работу" с ветврачами, кинологами, что бы те рекомендовали эти корма.  Методы этой "работы" очень четко отработаны и мне хорошо известны.  Так что не удивительно, что вам ветврач посоветовал именно эти корма как высококачественные и абсолютно необходимые для Вашей собаки.


Дело в том, что мне посоветовал это не отдельно взятый ветврач, а, фактически, целый коллектив врачей разных специальностей, причём в разное время, на разных консультациях. Следуя вам, я должен предполагать глобальный заговор, с фальсификацией необходимых научных данных, коррупцией, вплоть до "протоколов Сионских мудрецов", который я склонен отсекать лезвием Оккама, которое в одном месте Нильс Бор называет _"глубоким принципом"_, что, по его мнению, можно определить через то, что он противопоставлен _глубоким проблемам_.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Можно поздравить маркетинговую службу производителя этого собачьего корма с успешно проделанной работой!!!!


То же самое...

Мне понятны ваши слова о том, что содержащиеся в корме микроэлементы могут плохо усваиваться. Однако этого можно избежать, как этого избегают в обогащённых фортифицированных продуктах для больных и пожилых людей, находя вещества, "из которых" элементы усваиваются хорошо.

----------


## Буль

> минологические игры, которые так популярны на этом форуме, я не собираюсь.


Благодарю Вас за конкретнтый ответ!
Однако, поясните, пожалуйста, в чём же суть естественность для собаки описанного Вами рациона? Т.е. на чём основаны Ваши рекомендации?

Был бы весьма благодарен за Ваши пояснения.

----------


## Homa Brut

> По поводу утверждения, что "еда с нашего стола не полезна нашим питомцам". Так это, друзья мои, зависит чем вы сами питаетесь. Если у вас на столе преобладают продукты которые не полезны собакам - много жареного, жирного,  острого, то конечно собакам давать это нельзя.


+1. Согласен полностью. Если в вашем рационе преобладает здоровая пища, собаке никакого вреда от  того что вы кормите ее "со стола" не будет. Наоборот.

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Я за натуральное питание. 
> Всякого рода заявления, что так называемые "специальные" корма для кошек и собак полезнее, сбалансировнанее и т.п. натурального питания - обычная рекламная уловка производителей этих кормов.  Это очень хороший бизнес.
> Заявление некоторых владельцев собак/кошек, что вот у них живность на сухих кормах живет и здравствует, слышу часто. Но как человек с ветеринарным образованием (хоть и незаконченным - ушла с 4 курса вет. института), прекрасно понимаю, что благополучие этих животных не благодаря, а вопреки кормлению сухими кормами.
> 
> Чтобы понять какое питание лучше, предлагаю эксперимент - месяц посидеть на собачьем корме самим владельцам..... Или, если собачий корм вас смущает, на дошираке и др. продуктах "быстрого" приготовления - полная аналогия. Нравится? Умереть не умрете, как и ваши животные, сидящие на "специальных" кормах. А вот вопрос какое питание полезнее сразу отпадет.


На счет неоконченного - это вы правильно сказали. Кроме эмоций к сожалению мало можно констатировать правильной информации. 
обычный гуглопоиск дает клонированную всеми статью
http://mau.ru/pub/food/
Что собственно и подтверждаю в том числе и на опыте общения с держателями питомников.
Безусловно дешевое ("...ваша киска купила бы вискас? моя - нет") производимое питание несет малополезного. А дорогое делается там где очень много думают.

----------


## Аньезка

> Вот это всё "варёное" и "без костей" - это натуральное питание собаки? Если можно, то разъясните это поподробнее, с акцентом на натуральность, чтобы я это понял.


А у нас во дворе недавно одна хозяйка, исповедующая натуральное питание, накормила свою молодую овчарку сырым мясом. Собака вскоре погибла. Как оказалось, в мясе содержалась личинка бычего цепня (ленточный червь, разрастающийся до 6-ти метров). Спасти собаку не удалось. А ведь хозяйка хотела как лучше...

----------


## Буль

> Однако, поясните, пожалуйста, в чём же суть естественность для собаки описанного Вами рациона? Т.е. на чём основаны Ваши рекомендации?


Однако... что-то не спешит уважаемый специалист ветеринарии публиковать свои пояснения....  :Confused:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Однако... что-то не спешит уважаемый специалист ветеринарии публиковать свои пояснения....


Так все уже сказано  :Cool:  http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...3&postcount=59

Или может Вы ждете изложение на БФ курса по физиологии пищеварительной системе собак? Так вроде форум другой теме посвящен. Если же вопрос о кормлении собак так Вас заинтересовал, советую обратится к специальной литературе. Человек Вы грамотный - разберетесь  :Smilie:

----------

Homa Brut (07.08.2009), Кумо (08.08.2009)

----------


## Буль

В том сообщении Вы пишете что неотъемлемой частью "натурального" рациона собаки являются злаки и каши. Что-то я не слышал чтобы дикие собаки варили себе кашу...  :Confused: 

Тем не менее, в свете описанного Вами там рациона - что плохого в собачьих кормах? Острых специй и трубчатых костей в этих кормах, вроде бы, нет?

----------

Tiop (06.08.2009)

----------


## Аньезка

А я все таки решила рассудить здраво.

- Собачники часто отмечают красивую блестящую шерсть моей собаки и спрашивают меня, чем я ее кормлю (кормлю сухим кормом ProPac, а до этого был Ройал Канин).

- На последнем приеме у ветеринара врач удивилась, узнав, что собаке уже 6 лет, сказав, что очень хорошие у нее зубки для такого возраста. 

Собственно, как все это было бы возможно, если моя собака питается "дошираком", в котором нет ничего полезного? Не верю, что это все "вопреки". 
Про комплексные витамины тоже все говорят, что фигня... а на деле, почему-то, больным авитаминозом они помогают.

----------

Tiop (07.08.2009), Буль (25.08.2009), Этэйла (13.08.2009)

----------


## Gaza

Aniezka, какой породы собака у Вас?

----------


## Аньезка

> Aniezka, какой породы собака у Вас?


Лабрадорка.

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> А я все таки решила рассудить здраво.
> 
> - Собачники часто отмечают красивую блестящую шерсть моей собаки и спрашивают меня, чем я ее кормлю (кормлю сухим кормом ProPac, а до этого был Ройал Канин).
> 
> - На последнем приеме у ветеринара врач удивилась, узнав, что собаке уже 6 лет, сказав, что очень хорошие у нее зубки для такого возраста. 
> 
> Собственно, как все это было бы возможно, если моя собака питается "дошираком", в котором нет ничего полезного? Не верю, что это все "вопреки". 
> Про комплексные витамины тоже все говорят, что фигня... а на деле, почему-то, больным авитаминозом они помогают.


Тогда почему такая тревога и неуверенность в первом сообщении?




> Читаю в интернете - масса разных мнений, мозг вскипел. Не хотелось бы, чтобы животное из-за моего ошибочного выбора заболело и прожило меньше, чем могло бы.....


Кстати говоря собака в 6 лет это довольно молодое животное (за исключением некоторых особенно крупных пород, к которым лабрадор не относится). В шесть лет у собаки вообще здоровье должно быть ОК по определению. Это собственно возраст расцвета по собачьим меркам   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

У меня собака и в 12  лет имела зубы и шерсть в отличном состоянии, до 10 летнего возраста была украшением собачьих выставок. И носилась она на прогулках как ураган в возрасте до 14 лет. При этом я ее никогда не кормила спец кормами и синтетические витамины никогда не давала. 
И это все притом, что в 7-ми летнем возрасте собака перенесла сложнейшую операцию (после тяжелой травмы) и потом всю жизнь имела проблемы с почками и мочевым пузырем. Вот такие дела  :Smilie: 

А как кормить свою собаку или кошку - выбор за Вами. Я лишь высказала свое мнение  :Wink:

----------

Homa Brut (11.08.2009)

----------


## Аньезка

> Тогда почему такая тревога и неуверенность в первом сообщении?


Так это было несколько дней назад. Всё это время я много думала, читала и общалась на тему кормления. С уважением отношусь к обоим точкам зрения, но стараюсь размышлять логически и применимо к моей конкретной ситуации. Даже вот кишечник у моей собаки очень чувствительный... чуть что съест на улице или перемена корма - тут же мне приходится с ней ночью выбегать на улицу раз 5. А когда строго на своём корме - как часы 2 раза в сутки, на прогулках, ходит по большому и ночью спит спокойно... Я думаю, что если начну ее в 6 лет переводить на совершенно другое питание - это будет нехилый такой эксперимент. Да и... от добра добра разве ищут?

----------


## Aion

Самой старой собаке в мире исполнилось 26 лет




> По словам хозяйки, она никогда не кормила пса едой со своего стола. Макс ест только собачий корм определенной марки и специально купленные для него кости.

----------

Аньезка (11.08.2009), Этэйла (13.08.2009)

----------


## Аньезка

Что ж они название корма то не написали?!  :Confused:

----------


## Поляков

> Что ж они название корма то не написали?!


Пишут, что корм называется "Kiddles and Bits". Единственное, "available only in Louisiana".

----------


## Юань Дин

Полезное кормление для кошки (проверено мною временем):

1) вырезка или куриный филей в перемежку с легкими (лучше - говяжьими) 50/50 % или несчто подобное - но не из консервных банок (!). Причем мясо должно быть сырое (не вареное). Иногда филей курицы можно отварить, но легкие все равно сырые давать, иначе они становятся как резина;
2) в качестве добавки в еду: витамины, мальтпаста, периодически крупы вареные (кошки в естественных условиях крупы получают из желудка мышей). Периодически надо давать бифидокефир типа "БиоМакс", т.к. еда не природная, поэтому надо периодически следить за микрофлорой кишечника (плюс стул будет лучше. Если твердый сильно, то тем более полезно давать бифидокефир);
Иногда давать сырую рыбу несоленую и дважды в неделю желток сырого яйца (желток - для улучшения шерсти на кошке).

Обязательные правила:
1) не давать кошке пищу, которую едят люди (первые и вторые блюда), т.к. в них обычно кладут специи, соль. Кошкам нельзя давать соленое и специи. Излишки соли вызывают мочекаменную болезнь, особенно у котов;
2) не давать кошке колбасу по той же причине - соль и специи;
3) ни в коем случае не давать консервы как кошачьи, так и сделанные для людей;
4) не давать магазинный кошачий корм, особенно сухой. Даже если там натуральные и дорогие продукты, то их класс качества ниже, чем у приведенных в начале сообщения.

Питание кошки, о котором написано выше, обойдется хозяину не дешево, зато это окупится любовью к Вам животного, его прекрасным самочувствием, красивой шерстью и долгой жизнью кошки.


И еще важный момент:
приучать кошку к определенной диете надо с раннего детства, т.к. кошки очень консервативны к еде. То, к чему Вы их приучили с детства, они будут есть до самой смерти.
Доходит даже до того, что наша Муська, например, с удовольствием пьет "БиоМакс", ест куриный филей, сметану 15 %, молоко 2,5 %. Но наотрез отказывается от другого бифидокефира, говядины, сметаны и молока другого процентного содержания жира. Как говорится, к чему приучили с детства.
Когда-то в детстве иногда давали плавленный сырок "Городской". Так теперь ест только его, а другие плавленные сырки не хочет есть.

----------

Иосиф В (28.10.2009), Кунзанг Янгдзом (01.11.2009)

----------


## Юань Дин

> Хотелось бы услышать мнения на тему выбора между сухими и натуральными кормами.


Когда брали кошку, советовались с разными диетологами и ветилинарами.
Корм нужен натуральный. Причем, не который для животных, а даже качественней, чем люди едят. Рекомендации смотри предыдущий пост.

З.Ы.: Всегда сердце состраданием к животному наполняется, когда видишь как беспечные хозяева кормят их "сухарями" во вред здоровья бедной киски или собачки.
С детства не приучайте к этой отраве - сами потом спасибо скажете.

Вы читайте, а я пошел филей Муське нарезать.

----------


## Аньезка

Сегодня гуляла с собакой, и разговорилась с одной женщиной. Точнее, это она со мной заговорила, потому что любит собак, а я в основном только слушала. Она рассказала, что у ее дочери очень проблемный ротвейлер, постоянно болеет и они его лечат за большие деньги. Она сказала, что дошло до того, что собака ходила по большому с кровью в кале. Тогда они нашли ветеринара, "врача от бога" как она сказала. И врач сказала им кормить собаку сухим кормом какой-то дорогой марки. (До этого собаку кормили натуральной пищей - я у нее уточнила). Так вот, собака теперь абсолютно здорова.

----------

Буль (28.10.2009)

----------


## Буль

Хех, вот и получается: пока не станешь буддой - никакой совет не будет панацеей...

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Повезло кошке

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Сегодня гуляла с собакой, и разговорилась с одной женщиной. Точнее, это она со мной заговорила, потому что любит собак, а я в основном только слушала. Она рассказала, что у ее дочери очень проблемный ротвейлер, постоянно болеет и они его лечат за большие деньги. Она сказала, что дошло до того, что собака ходила по большому с кровью в кале. Тогда они нашли ветеринара, "врача от бога" как она сказала. И врач сказала им кормить собаку сухим кормом какой-то дорогой марки. (До этого собаку кормили натуральной пищей - я у нее уточнила). Так вот, собака теперь абсолютно здорова.


Пример не показателен. Нам совершенно не ведомо, что подразумевала та хозяйка под "натуральной пищей". Некоторые считают, например что основу натуральной пищи собаки должны составлять кости  :EEK!:  
Очень часто кошки и собаки  ходят с кровью в кале как раз на сухих кормах.
Можете убедиться, покопавшись на кошачьих форумах http://mauforum.ru/viewforum.php?f=3...6810658bd64582
Причем пищеварение у животных нормализуется при переходе либо на правильное натуральное кормление или на другие сорта спец. кормов.  Все очень индивидуально.
Хочу только отметить, что даже самый хороший спец. корм не может быть полезнее правильного натурального кормления. Хороший спец. корм может быть приближен  к правильному натуральному, но ни как не превосходить его. Если Вам к кто то утверждает обратное - то за этим стоит реклама производителей. То же самое и все утверждения, что нельзя практиковать смешанное кормление (спец корм + натуральное питание) или что ни в коем случае нельзя менять сорта кормов - все это уловки производителей, которые пытаются "подсадить" на свои корма.  Все их доводы и "научные" обоснования притянуты за уши. 
Единственное преимущество в спец. кормах,  это то что они удобны для хозяев животных. Особенно это касается хозяев кошек - ни у каждого хозяина хватает терпения и педагогического таланта противостоять капризам любимого питомца, и тут готовые корма часто выручают. Для собачников эта проблема так остро не стоит.

Если уж очень хочется кормить питомца спец. кормами, то хотя бы воздержитесь от такой дряни как Чапи, Педигри, Вискас, Китекэт, Фрискас и т.п сорта эконом класса.
Что самое интересное сами животные часто эти корма едят с удовольствием потому что они напичканы вкусовыми и ароматическими добавками. После этой гадости животное трудно перевести на нормальное питание.
Хорошие спец. корма стоят не дешево, но во всяком случае вы хотя бы не навредите питомцу. Правда на деньги которые вы будете тратить на корма премиум и суперпремиум класса (а только этого уровня не вредят животным), вы бы могли кормить своего питомца отборным мясом и свежими овощами, плюс еще бы и вам на конфеты осталось бы  :Wink: . Но опять таки выбор за вами.
Вот тут можно посмотреть составы кормов: http://www.companionline.ru/fanalyse...d=167&f1id=157

P.S. Опытные кошатники и собачники так же не рекомендуют корма, которые теперь производят у нас в стране (Роял Канин, например, произведенный в Подмосковье очень сильно отличается от того, что произведен на Западе. И животные его едят хуже и проблемы от него стали появляться чаще. А вроде как корм премиум класса.  Так что будьте бдительны.  :Smilie:  )

----------

Аньезка (31.10.2009), Буль (01.11.2009), Марица (02.11.2009)

----------


## Аньезка

Кунзанг Янгдзом, спасибо большое за ссылку на сайт. Оказывается, в нашем корме (ProPac) много полезностей и только одна неполезность - дрожжи.

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Кунзанг Янгдзом, спасибо большое за ссылку на сайт. Оказывается, в нашем корме (ProPac) много полезностей и только одна неполезность - дрожжи.


На счет "полезностей" и "неполезностей" то же надо критически отнестись к этому сайту. Там например, есть один сорт Вискаса в котором есть якобы  "полезности", а на самом деле этот продукт вообще нельзя давать животным. Вменяемые кошатники ни при каких обстоятельствах не дадут это г-но своей кошке.  :EEK!: 
Обратите внимание, в рейтинге http://tierni.info/sravnenie-kormov.htm вообще отсутствуют корма эконом класса (Чапи, Педигри  и т.п.), потому как использование этих кормов даже не обсуждается.

----------


## Ринчен Намгьял

Юань Дин, странные у Вас представления о кашачьей еде. Мне ветеринары сказали, что курицу категорически нельзя. Рыбу и сметану можно, но не увлекаться. Вообще, видимо, сколько ветеринаров - столько и мнений. Похоже на вечные споры о пользе/вреде мяса для людей  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> Вот тут можно посмотреть составы кормов: http://www.companionline.ru/fanalyse...d=167&f1id=157


Почему этому информации на этом сайте я могу доверять? Только лишь потому, что этот сайт представляет интересы очередной компании-производителя кормов для животных Natura Pet (с) "Новое поколение элитных кормов для собак и кошек" (с)?

----------


## Кунзанг Янгдзом

> Почему этому информации на этом сайте я могу доверять? Только лишь потому, что этот сайт представляет интересы очередной компании-производителя кормов для животных Natura Pet (с) "Новое поколение элитных кормов для собак и кошек" (с)?


Информацию эту легко проверить. Там всего лишь составы кормов. Что весьма удобно - не нужно в магазине перебирать десятки упаковок и всматриваться в информацию напечатанную мелким шрифтом. Вот и все. Что же касается какой корм выбрать - так это дело за хозяевами животных  :Wink: 
А почему, Бао, Вам не понравился этот сайт? Вы же, кажется, как раз сторонник кормления животных спец кормами? Или потому что в списке кормов не обнаружили Фрискиса?Так это вообще не корм для кошки. Я удивляюсь, что авторы сайта внесли в список один из сортов Вискаса, еще одной общепризнанной отравы для животных  :EEK!:

----------


## Буль

> А почему, Бао, Вам не понравился этот сайт?


Потому что он ангажирован компанией Natura Pet

----------


## Akimi

Я со своим котом договариваюсь! 
Есть деньги - ест Hills &\or Purina
Нет денег - пару дней на соевой колбасе продержится. Потом деньги обязательно должны появится.
Молоко - иногда, чтобы желудок был в норме, чаще вода.
Попрошайничество не приветствуется, но иногда можно то что хочется прямо сейчас (сырую\готовую курицу, кусочек печенья етс) - обычно это не голод, а желание убедится что его любят.
Иногда грызет цветы - можно.

В остальном, простите, мне конечно с котом очень повезло - брала его из пристроя в и-нете уже годовалого, но заморачиваться на тему как\куда и т.д. ну вот совсем маразм имхо.
Я только знаю что натуралку он есть не будет, а корма покупаю оптимально дорогие. И раз уж нас судьба свела ))) а главная тут я - то в остальном пусть под меня и подстраивается  :Wink:

----------

